# Solved: File Server - Folder management



## Adazh (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello All

I am configuring a file server for use by about 100users and I would like to know if there is a software available that will provide me with the following functionality;

Creation of user home folder with size limit to 5GB
Set permissions for access to said user home folders
Link in/ feed off the AD for the office

Please advise if there is anything out there that can help me accomplish this. I have 2TB of space to allocate and it seems the windows option is not really working well for me.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

As far as I can remember all of that is builtin to Windows 2003 and above. The quota limits were limited in 2000 Server and the Folder permissions have been ther since the first version of windows that used NTFS for the file system.


----------



## techniquev3 (Jul 3, 2012)

As soon as a user is added in win server the user folders are automatically created. See the Users & Groups in active directory, the users folder location should be in the properties.

Also these will be secured to that user only, even admin should not have access by default except for backup.


----------



## Adazh (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello team

Is there a way to automate the process for all my users? Going at it for each user at a time is a mission.

Is there a script I can use for this purpose?? I am not that well versed in scripting.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can apply a Quota template to all your users. Plenty of good tutorials on the Internet about that. Just google search.


----------



## Adazh (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Squashman.


----------

